# Late season COLD front hunt



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

What you would guys suggest hunting to attract the migrating birds for that last real big push of birds on the cold front day. A corn field or break open some water on a big shallow field slough?


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

sdkylesd said:


> What you would guys suggest hunting to attract the migrating birds for that last real big push of birds on the cold front day. A corn field or break open some water on a big shallow field slough?


Is both an option?

Water in or on edge of corn field :beer:


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

No sloughs in a bean field but big banks leading down to it


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Try to get in a corn field near some big open water. I wouldn't feel to confident in hiding in beans. Not a real good food supplement for those late-season birds.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd be hiding in marsh grass if I hunted the slough not beans


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

I'd break ice and hunt water then. Just going off the assumption corn fields are a dime a dozen and open water is not.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

ya thats what we were thinking too its probably about a 10 acre pond but chest high deep throughout most of it is all. Really easy grass to hide in to especially using layout blinds and pretty easy to get out of the chilly wind because of the steep banks on the way down to it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One thing about breaking ice and hunting it. You need to hide the ice. So that means breaking big sheets or making sure to hide most of the chunks of ice. Don't put them on top of the other ice. Slide them under the ice. Also depending on the temps make sure you keep the water open and your decoys are not getting ice up. So a quiver type decoy or a splashing type decoy will help keep water movement and keep the hole open up.

Just some tips that will help you hunt water in the late season.... good luck.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> One thing about breaking ice and hunting it. You need to hide the ice. So that means breaking big sheets or making sure to hide most of the chunks of ice. Don't put them on top of the other ice. Slide them under the ice. Also depending on the temps make sure you keep the water open and your decoys are not getting ice up. So a quiver type decoy or a splashing type decoy will help keep water movement and keep the hole open up.
> 
> Just some tips that will help you hunt water in the late season.... good luck.


I've never noticed much difference with this. Maybe the best mallard hunt I've ever been on was where we just chopped up some ice and threw out decoys. Didn't do anything to clear out the ice. Can't hurt though to push it under and I do it when I can and there's not too much vegetation to keep from doing it.


----------

